# Advice on Beauty Salon name needed....



## elouise91 (May 25, 2018)

Hello Everyone 




I'm going to be opening a beauty salon and I was wondering if anyone had help me with name idea's as I don't think I will ever decide! My ideas are:- Fairytale Nails and Beauty- Pink Rose Beauty- Pink Blush Beauty- Belleza Happy to here any other ideas.


----------



## ultracobra (May 25, 2018)

If you feel good with hispanic touch, instead of Belleza (Beauty) , a better name is Hermosa (Beautiful) and is less generic beautifl than beauty.

A foreigner term is appealing. Even french, but hispanic kind is nice and have future.


----------



## Rafe Kay (Jun 6, 2019)

I guess all suggested names are not good. Pink whatever sounds too common but foreign names are way too complicated for English-speaking customers. Let me think of something else and I will revert shortly.


----------



## Romy Holcomb (Jun 7, 2019)

I guess Rafe didn’t come up with any idea either. This thing is called naming and is unlikely to be done well for free as it takes a lot of time to find a really effective name. Aside from that you will need many other things for your salon, like impressive presentations, irresistible sales texts etc. This is a speech writing service https://www.customwritings.com/speeches.html where you can have everything at the affordable pay.


----------



## dhara (Jul 17, 2019)

Veeerrrry nice dude


----------



## Rafe Kay (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi Romy, not that I didn't come up with any idea, simply I tried to avoid a straightforward conversation about who should write what. When we speak of texts, be it a college writing, or thinking about a business entity name, we should always encourage students for their on input in this. Once they manage to find good argumentative essay topics and see basically what the whole matter is about, they will also find success in any kind of writing. Arguments?


----------

